# sportsman 500 opinions?



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking at picking up one of these for the lease. Have some positive experience from one back in the late 90's.... just wanna make sure they are still capable of handle some simple deer lease abuse.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

500 is great for that as long as your not pulling heavy trailers up hills


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Navi,they are great atv's,my buddy has a 2011 sportsman 500 camo with very few hours for sell.He is asking $5500 for it.The atv is in excellent condition.He wants a side by side.


----------



## Marrou76 (Nov 24, 2013)

If you liked them in the 90's, you'll love them now. I had nothing but positive experience with my 2006, 500 sportsman. I really abused that thing and the only thing I had to spend money on besides maintenance was the water pump. They are comfortable and they can take pretty much everything you can throw at them.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

The 400 is a grand cheaper has a 449cc vs the 499cc of the 500. It will stay with the 500 up until 50 mph or so (I got there once, just to see, will not do that again (55 mph)). I have the 400 and I love it.


----------

